# Meet Madison :]



## christina (Jun 13, 2007)

She's my new rat  she's friendly, and hyper.. I absolutely adore her.. it wasn't an easy task getting a clear picture of her :lol:


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

shes adorable!!! i love her pattern!

you should get her a friend for nights witout you!


----------



## christina (Jun 13, 2007)

chrisstrikeagain said:


> shes adorable!!! i love her pattern!
> 
> you should get her a friend for nights witout you!


we originally had one rat, and this was that rats friend, but the other one wasnt in too great of health and just past away the night before last.. sooo, i'm on the hunt for a friend for Madison


----------



## hilli (Jun 6, 2007)

she's so cute!


----------

